#ubuntu-se-mote 2013-08-19
<christoffer> HakanS har du koll på hangouten?
<HakanS> Nej. Jag vet inte hur man gör.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> fler som är aktiva på eventet på google + iaf
<christoffer> får se om någon får igång det
<christoffer> HakanS vi drar igång nu...har du fått länken?
